# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kush eshte  Vipi i forumit

## drague

votoni votoni vipin ton .

ps: nqs kam harruar ndonji nga vipat kerkoj ndjes  :shkelje syri:

----------


## mia@

Jepe ti i pari, qe te marrin zemer te tjeret.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## RINAA

Uneeeeeeeeeee... edhe nuk ka fjale 
hahaha

----------


## toni007

_dea07 e meriton çmimin per VIP in e forumit shqiptare_

----------


## Linda5

*Per vete ja jap voten patriotit tim*   :perqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

_E ku bazohesh ti qe keta jan rripa ?_

----------


## mia@

> _E ku bazohesh ti qe keta jan rripa ?_


Jemi talente te pazbuluar. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

o laluc emri jot esht ne zemren time  :shkelje syri:

----------


## toni007

> Jemi talente te pazbuluar.


hahahaahahahhahahaa mos valle duhet te bejme nje konkursi si "akademia e yjeve" per te zbuluar vipin e ri te forumit

----------


## INFINITY©

zogu_dukagjinas dhe bombona

----------


## mia@

> hahahaahahahhahahaa mos valle duhet te bejme nje konkursi si "akademia e yjeve" per te zbuluar vipin e ri te forumit


S'jam kundra, por do e kem te veshtire me cfare te paraqitem. Kam shume talente. Nuk di ke te vecoj.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## toni007

> S'jam kundra, por do e kem te veshtire me cfare te paraqitem. Kam shume talente. Nuk di ke te vecoj.


sigurishte qe do bere nje top 10 se ska menyre tjerert se pretendente me aftesi ka shume

----------


## Apollyon

B Rari.

lol

----------


## Nete

Shigjeta..........

----------


## land

Drague  Führer....Heil drague lol...dove cazzo é il tuo nome :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

*Zemra se harrova ..po emrin tim pse nuk e ke von*   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ganimet

> votoni votoni vipin ton .
> 
> ps: nqs kam harruar ndonji nga vipat kerkoj ndjes


ktu te mire s kish,po beje nji sondazh cili esht me i keqi dhe sondazhi do kete kuptim me te plot, une do propozoja ; Dy zogjet ,milanisten, bombona dhe nja dy atre, une i fundit heee

----------


## busavata

patriot 
pse nuk e ke shrue ne liste vetveten ?
votova per Xhuxhin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

> patriot 
> pse nuk e ke shrue ne liste vetveten ?
> votova per Xhuxhin




KQZ -ja nuk ka te drejte vote

----------


## izabella

Votoj per Izadoren.....do kisha dashur te votoj dhe per disa antare te tjere qe jane shume te mire por meqe duhet vetem nje vote po ja jap Iza yllit

----------

